# Cheese & appetiser trays



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 23, 2016)

We're going to a holiday party tomorrow, an annual Christmas Eve Day thing that a neice's is hosting. I'm bringing an appetizer and decided to to a cheese/meat/fruit tray thing. I've just become aware of these, on Pinterest where I love to look for inspiration. I'll take a photo when I get it together but it's the sort of thing I'll have to do just before we leave. I guess it's sort of an updated version of the old veggie platter, with a little more interest. Nothing too fancy, but just a nice way to put everything together. These photos are my inspiration, taken off the Internet. What do you think? Don't they look good?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 23, 2016)

They look yummy Blondie, have fun putting it together!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 24, 2016)

Here's mine:







It was really fun putting it together.


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 24, 2016)

I'll be right over.


----------



## tortiecat (Dec 24, 2016)

I was thinking the same!  Looks fabulous!


----------



## Gemma (Dec 24, 2016)

Very nice, BlondieBoomer!


----------



## Falcon (Dec 24, 2016)

Ooooooh!  You're makin' me hungry.  I'll be right there; you're not that far from me.


----------



## Carla (Dec 24, 2016)

You're artistic, they look real pretty! Sure they'll go over big. Nice job.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 24, 2016)

You're all invited! Thank you, everyone. It was fun to assemble and everyone liked all the stuff. I found the black melamine tray at Target yesterday. I thought it was going to be too big, but I had to cram it all together. And there was still enough left to do another tray. The food took up more space than I thought it would.

Maybe tomorrow morning I'll go out and get some mini bagels and do a tray with smoked salmon, cream cheese and bagels, sliced onions and lemon slices. I still have some fresh mozzerella that didn't fit on this tray. SeaBreeze was writing about smoked salmon and cream cheese about a month ago on this forum and got me Thinking and buying them often on the weekends. The power of suggestion!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 24, 2016)

That looks beautiful and delicious Blondie! :coolthumb:


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 24, 2016)

Nice job, Blondie!


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 26, 2016)

This morning I put together this smoked salmon platter. I'm really getting into this tray thing!


----------



## Buckeye (Dec 26, 2016)

Edible Art!


----------



## Temperance (Dec 27, 2016)

Yum.  They look like pieces of art.  I shall bring the wine.


----------



## BlondieBoomer (Dec 31, 2016)

Another tray tonight. Pickled and Creamed Herring, smoked salmon, marinated mushrooms. Those are red and gold beets in the background. Kind of a Scandinavian theme. I made Crab Cakes to go with it.


----------

